# Anyone from uk? :)



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

I'm new and wondered if this is mainly a us or uk forum  xxx


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome Loopychicklady (love your name!) 
There are people from all over the world; UK, US, New Zealand and Australia to name a few, that I have noticed.
Someone will be able to let you know better than me


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

There's an entire thread about where everyone is from under general chit chat.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

There are quite a few. Rob one of our moderators is in the UK.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

yep im from uk, cardiff in south wales. where you from ?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I watch a lot of "telly" from the UK. Thank you Netflix.

That's how two of my roosters came to be called Angus and Hamish. Thank you "Monarch of the Glen!"


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

monarch of the glen was a good series while it ran


----------



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

I'm from Nottinghamshire, moved to derbyshire few months ago  nice to meet you all!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> I watch a lot of "telly" from the UK. Thank you Netflix.
> 
> That's how two of my roosters came to be called Angus and Hamish. Thank you "Monarch of the Glen!"


I do too. I just finished Spaced. Great series.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> I do too. I just finished Spaced. Great series.


Yes!! That one was awesome! 

I very often think I was born on the wrong side of the pond.

However, my husband plays an online game with a guy from London and he HATES British Tv. He only watches American Tv. Go figure.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> Yes!! That one was awesome!
> 
> I very often think I was born on the wrong side of the pond.
> 
> However, my husband plays an online game with a guy from London and he HATES British Tv. He only watches American Tv. Go figure.


I grew up with British TV in the house. My Grandparents and parents both liked it a lot. When I hear the theme song to "Are you being Served?" I get hungry. It used to play on Sundays right before dinner time when we where all winding down.

Good times.


----------

